# Forum Home Renovation Pergolas, Gazebos, Strombellas & Rotundas  creating under cover area for wood/metal working.

## cptcherry

Hi All, 
I wasn't quite sure if this should go here, or if it should go under the garden shed section?  
I have a space down the side of my house that is 3760mm x 1970mm wide. 
The fence is about 2200 tall. 
My Garden shed is about 2000 tall, and 1515 x 1515 . 
I have some polycarb sheeting (4 sheets in total, 2880 x 800). 
I wanted a bit of undercover area, not too high, probably in line with the fence, and i can pitch the roof so the water run off towards the gate end at the front yard.   
This whole area is concrete. 
I was thinking of 100x100 posts on all 4 corners with stirrups, 40x90 (140x40??) beams on all 4 sides, and 2 joists, 40x70 (40x90??).
And then put in some bracing 40x70 45deg cuts in the corners for added stability. 
I was going to use H3 structural pine. 
I could put the sheets here (as shown in the diagram), or I could put this near the water tanks and extend it further out. for example: 
Noting that I've overlapped the sheets to ensure that it doesn't hit the clothes line. 
And there is a single step that I could plank out with some wood. 
Planned to use 2 bolts per post into the beams on the long side and use joist hangers for the joists. 
Any suggestions or considerations so far? 
Any suggestions on posts and structural pine dimensions would be appreciated.

----------


## cptcherry

Hi,
I'm not sure what happened to my pictures>>
-- I wanted a bit of undercover area, not too high, probably in line with the fence, and i can pitch the roof so the water run off towards the gate end at the front yard:  This whole area is concrete. I was thinking of 100x100 posts on all 4 corners with stirrups, 40x90 (140x40??) beams on all 4 sides, and 2 joists, 40x70 (40x90??). And then put in some bracing 40x70 45deg cuts in the corners for added stability.  I was going to use H3 structural pine. I could put the sheets here (as shown in the diagram above), or I could put this near the water tanks and extend it further out. for example:     Noting that I've overlapped the sheets to ensure that it doesn't hit the clothes line. And there is a single step that I could plank out with some wood. Planned to use 2 bolts per post into the beams on the long side and use joist hangers for the joists.  Any suggestions or considerations so far?  Any suggestions on posts and structural pine dimensions would be appreciated.

----------


## Moondog55

Would it be permanent?
If temporary/semi-temporary I'd be framing up two minimum stud walls parallel to the fence, using 70*35 studs at 900 centres sloped as needed using 90*35 on edge at either side of the stud and using 90*35 battens across the width reinforcing if needed with an extra cross member [ more 70*35] under the batten. Some diagonal bracing on walls and roof
Won't be to standard but would hold up with such a minimum roof load. Would really need to be well tied down to the slab and the roofing well screwed down as windforces can be very strong. Just because I'd do it doesn't make it right I'd suggest buying a framing manual before going too far

----------


## Bluesrule

Seems OK whichever way you go. I'd go for the one that you think will fit in better, look less of an 'add on' and is going to be of most use to you. You should definitely have some bracing to keep everything square.

----------

